# Where to buy PFB Vanish??



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2008)

I've read this is great for preventing ingrown hairs There are loads on Ebay but I wanna find it so I can see it in the flesh beforehand.

If you have no idea what I'm on about, here you go:

4oz roll on PFB VANISH ingrown hair,waxing,shaving - eBay (item 200239028575 end time Jul-21-08 10:30:00 PDT)


----------

